# How to be sub-13 (read first post before posting)



## nalralz (Jan 27, 2015)

*How do you become sub-13 on 3x3?*

My best average is 13.40 and I normally get 14-16 second averages and I don't know what do next.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jan 27, 2015)

This isn't a how-to...?


----------



## lerenard (Jan 28, 2015)

... Practice?


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 28, 2015)

nalralz said:


> Well, you guys can answer the question and it will then be a how to!



Are you kidding? A how to guide is not for you to ask questions and then people answer it. You post steps on how to become sub 13.

I'm sure there's also been a lot of posts about this before, people need to learn to PRACTICE!

Here's a topic I find helpful https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...-to-Get-Faster-using-the-Fridrich-CFOP-Method


----------



## MM99 (Jan 28, 2015)

To quote the words of the great Feliks Zemdegs "Just Practice"


----------



## Ollie (Jan 28, 2015)

I searched "how to get faster" in the Speedsolving search and the first link gave me exactly what you're looking for. It baffles me how you got this far without being able to search for things.


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 28, 2015)

nalralz said:


> Well, you guys can answer the question and it will then be a how to!



In that case, you would post it in constructive speedsolving discussion and it would become a discussion on how to improve your times. However, that should not happen because there are many good guides on how to be sub-13 as others have posted above


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jan 28, 2015)

Cbyoux (Thats not exactly how you spell the name, but whatever) has a guide on the Guest Sunday thing titled ("Why You're not sub-12 using CFOP"). It's pretty useful, and you probably won't find guides for 13 because it's a strange number to search. Guides are often posted for times like sub-15, 20, 30, 10 etc. But anyway just find what you're doing wrong and then fix it. I average about the same as you by the way.


----------



## natezach728 (Jan 28, 2015)

Practice. Everyone asks how to get faster, practice. I thought I hit a plateau about a year ago, I couldn't get sub 11. I practiced and practiced, and now I am sub 10, or at least VERY VERY close. Practice.


----------

